

3-D printer with nano-precision sets world record - jcr
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/emergingtech/3-d-printer-with-nano-precision-sets-world-record/3187

======
looki
Breaking news of a world record isn't really that spectacular to me if it's a
year old. Especially in a business growing as quickly as 3D printing. Is there
something we're supposed to comment on specifically?

------
carignanboy
This article is a year old...

